# Air storage tanks to run pneumatic props



## Marvin Trowbridge (Jul 23, 2009)

I am new to pneumatic props - but one thing that seems to be suggested is placing a small storage tank near the prop to make sure there is adequate air to the prop at all times - well here is my question - has anyone out there done this and if so = the storage tanks that I have all have valved air inlets for filling and the port is looks to be 1/8 inch but trying to find 1/8 inch fittings to connect to standard 1/4 inch air fittings is a problem - how has other people handled this problem


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Marvin Trowbridge said:


> I am new to pneumatic props - but one thing that seems to be suggested is placing a small storage tank near the prop to make sure there is adequate air to the prop at all times - well here is my question - has anyone out there done this and if so = the storage tanks that I have all have valved air inlets for filling and the port is looks to be 1/8 inch but trying to find 1/8 inch fittings to connect to standard 1/4 inch air fittings is a problem - how has other people handled this problem


I don't remember the exact setup on mine...I"ll take a pic tonight, but I think I removed part of the hardware and put a T with 2 quick connect fittings. Seems like I had to do something else to put the gauge back on, but I'll look tonight and post pics.


----------



## Hobie14T (Apr 8, 2009)

Would this tank work? http://www.harborfreightusa.com/usa/itemdisplay/displayItem.do?itemid=40057 or is there a better one available?


----------



## farmer (Aug 22, 2008)

I currently use 25 11 gallon air tanks (275 gallons together takes about an hour and a half to charge) on my haunted hayride to make sure that every neck of the woods has enough air. the key is to make shure that you have a check valve before every tank so if a line gets pinched i typically have a half hour to find the leak before the air runs out. i remove the factory installed splitter block and guage. i then instal a nipple into the tank which hooks to a tee. one side of the tee has a check valve and a shut off vale on it and the other side has a tee that braches off to the guage and and a 3/8 push fitting. 
My shopping list of parts was:
1-11 gallon air tank-Tractor supply $25 on sale
4-1/2 nipples
2-1/2 tees
1-1/2 brass valve
1-1/2 check valve
1-1/2 to 1/8 bushing
2-1/2 male to 3/8 poly pipe
1- old gauge removed from factory block thing.

In all it cost about $50 per tank when your done.


----------



## farmer (Aug 22, 2008)

"Would this tank work? http://www.harborfreightusa.com/usa/...o?itemid=40057 or is there a better one available?"

yeah that would work and it is already painted black


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

OK here's my setup. I installed a street 90 elbow (male one end female on the other) where the hose attaches. Then I added a tee and the quick connect fittings. Seems like I had to remove the fitting and the guage to get everything on there. I had to play with the fitting to get it all to screw on right and have clearance, but it works great.



















The fitting sitting on the handle was created so I could attach an the line from the compressor easily.


----------



## Hobie14T (Apr 8, 2009)

Farmer, any chance of seeing a picture?


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

edited my post apparently I can't read...lol


----------



## farmer (Aug 22, 2008)

i will see if i can get a picture of it on Saturday. the setup that i use really works great.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Jul 12, 2009)

Keep in mind that you still need an adequate air compressor. If it's too small you can keep adding tanks but will have to turn on your compressor early to fill them up in time, and you still have to worry that they'll run out before the night is over.


----------



## Hobie14T (Apr 8, 2009)

Will this one work? http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...Compressors+&+Air+Tools&sName=Air+Compressors

Thanks


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

I've read the oilfree compressors are noisy(er) and don't last as long.


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Hobie that Sears tank will work great, but if your local area is anything like mine, local builders are selling their tools on the cheap due to the downturn. I would make a beeline for craigslist and check your "For Sale" listings for an air compressor. You may be able to score a few smaller ones for the price you'll pay for that new one.


----------

